# Ko'Olina TOVI ?



## LAX Mom (Dec 17, 2010)

Just received a confirmation into Ko'Olina (2 bedroom unit) and the unit is listed as "TOVI". I've never seen this unit code on Ko'Olina before. Any ideas what type of view this might be? 

Could it be a 2 bedroom non-lockoff? 
Ocean view?
Island view?


----------



## golf4hrs (Dec 17, 2010)

Here are some useful codes for Ko Olina:

TPPT
Room Details – 2 Bedroom Penthouse Villa, Bedroom 1: King, Bedroom 2: King, Mountain view
* MOUNTAIN VIEW 2 BEDROOM PENTHOUSE VILLA
1280sqft/115sqm 

TOVI
Room Details – Non Lock-Off, 2 Bedroom Villa, Bedroom 1: King, Bedroom 2: King, Mountain view
Room Overview 
* MOUNTAIN VIEW 2 BEDROOM VILLA
1280sqft/115sqm 

TBOV
Room Details – Non Lock-Off, 2 Bedroom Villa, Bedroom 1: King, Bedroom 2: King, Ocean view 
* OCEAN VIEW 2 BEDROOM VILLA
1280sqft/115sqm

THMV
Room Details – 2 Bedroom Villa, Bedroom 1: King, Bedroom 2: 2 Twin/Single Bed(s), Ocean view 
* OCEAN VIEW 2 BEDROOM VILLA
1280sqft/115sqm


----------



## ada903 (Dec 17, 2010)

TOVI = Mountain view

I have a TOVI unit as well for Jan 9-16, and I checked it out on the Marriott website, and it shows as mountain view.


----------



## LAX Mom (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for the information. Those are room codes I haven't seen at Ko'Olina previously. There are some Ko'Olina room codes on older threads but none of them mentioned these.

I've honestly never had a bad room at Ko'Olina. It is such a beautiful resort and the grounds are amazing!


----------



## ada903 (Dec 18, 2010)

I got two units - TOBV (ocean view) and TOVI (mountain view) for the same week.  When I called the front desk, I was told these are in the new Naia tower, and also when I looked up my Marriott reservation online I can see they are non lock-off units, which confirms they are most likely in the new tower.  I assume then these codes were assigned for the new tower.


----------



## carolbol (Oct 12, 2011)

thanks for the info


----------



## JanT (Oct 12, 2011)

Adriana,

How can you tell your units are non lock-off units at Ko Olina?  I'm just curious.

Jan



ada903 said:


> I got two units - TOBV (ocean view) and TOVI (mountain view) for the same week.  When I called the front desk, I was told these are in the new Naia tower, and also when I looked up my Marriott reservation online I can see they are non lock-off units, which confirms they are most likely in the new tower.  I assume then these codes were assigned for the new tower.


----------



## LAX Mom (Oct 12, 2011)

Jan,
The non-lockoff units only have one refrigerator. The lockoff units will have a full size refrigerator and a small one in the studio side. If you check your confirmation on the Marriott site you can get specifics about your unit.


----------



## JanT (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks, Lisa.  I was wondering how anyone could tell!  

Jan



LAX Mom said:


> Jan,
> The non-lockoff units only have one refrigerator. The lockoff units will have a full size refrigerator and a small one in the studio side. If you check your confirmation on the Marriott site you can get specifics about your unit.


----------



## gomike (Jun 12, 2012)

Could someone post the non lockoff two bedroom floorplan, (TBOV) I do not have a marriott login.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## reedps (Jun 12, 2012)

LAX Mom said:


> Just received a confirmation into Ko'Olina (2 bedroom unit) and the unit is listed as "TOVI". I've never seen this unit code on Ko'Olina before. Any ideas what type of view this might be?
> 
> Could it be a 2 bedroom non-lockoff?
> Ocean view?
> Island view?



Hi!  Just curious what week your received?  I am trying an II trade for summer 2013.  Not sure what to expect as far as Hawaii summer trades with the new DC program.


----------



## LAX Mom (Jun 12, 2012)

reedps said:


> Hi!  Just curious what week your received?  I am trying an II trade for summer 2013.  Not sure what to expect as far as Hawaii summer trades with the new DC program.



My original post was from Dec. 2010 and I was asking about an exchange into Ko'Olina March 2011.


----------



## reedps (Jun 12, 2012)

LAX Mom said:


> My original post was from Dec. 2010 and I was asking about an exchange into Ko'Olina March 2011.



Sorry!    I need to pay better attention when I'm reading!!


----------



## gomike (Jun 12, 2012)

reedps said:


> Hi!  Just curious what week your received?  I am trying an II trade for summer 2013.  Not sure what to expect as far as Hawaii summer trades with the new DC program.



I always rely on flexchange, we are checking in June 15th into a two bedroom non lockoff oceanview, just confirmed it today, would like to see a floorplan of the non lockoff.


----------



## wvacations (Jun 12, 2012)

I had a non lock off 2 BR in Ko Olina in October last year as well as a 2br lockoff. The floor plans were identical except no counter with sink/microwave or mini fringe in 2nd bedroom instead it had a larger closet. Other than that and off course no door to main hallway, there was no difference in the rooms.


----------



## gomike (Jun 12, 2012)

So is the lockoff door in the same place?  But it is just a regular door?  The non lock off is 1280sqft and the lock off 2 bd is 1190sqft did you notice it being bigger?


----------



## gomike (Jun 12, 2012)




----------

